# Trimmed Kelly's beard!



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I got tired of Kelly's long beard; it was so out of proportion with her body hair which is short, so I decided to trim myself! At first I hated it, I seriously almost cried. The next day I realized it wasn't so bad! And now for some reason I really like it short! It isn't exactly perfect but it has helped with her beard stains since the stained area was cut off. Anyways here are some before and after pics!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Before:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

After:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG that is the cutest look ever. I really like the short beard look and will take these to my groomer for reference.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> OMG that is the cutest look ever. I really like the short beard look and will take these to my groomer for reference.


Seriously?? Thank you so much!! Let me know how it turns out & post pics of it afterwards!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I prefer her short beard too!!! She looks so cute!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Yep the shorter look is just gorgeous !!! Xx


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I love her new cut! I think having the beard cut gives them more of a puppy look, which I love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I love the short beard so much better. Her face is too adorable to hide behind all that hair.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

You did a great job!!! She looks adorable.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree with everyone else. She looks like a puppy with her beard cut. Really really cute!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm voting short beard too. Phoebe's beard is way too long right now. Maybe I'll try cutting it myself this weeked! Hopefully I'll do as good a job as you did!


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Kelly looks adorable in her short beard...love it!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I love her puppy face 

She looks so sweet with her trimmed chin!


----------



## Katya (Nov 14, 2012)

You did an awesome job! The short beard looks adorable on her


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone!  I'm going to keep it trimmed always then! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes you should she looks just like a baby girl xx


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh my word she is soo cute think she suits it short aren't you adorable!!


----------



## PetChalet (Dec 11, 2012)

Fluffdoll said:


> After:


Great job! I think she looks better. :aktion033:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks girls!! It is actually much easier to keep clean; before she would drag it and get it filthy right after I washed her face! Plus she was starting to look a bit like Santa Clause lol


----------

